# Fargo ND - ISO 12-14' Heavy Duty V Plow for Wheel Loader



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone have a 12-14' Heavy duty V plow for wheel loader or tractor they would like to sell. Looking for something that would work on a 926M Cat with fusion coupler but can always get blanks and modify something to work. I have looked at the henkes and craigs and hla's and they all come with a hefy price tag. Just curious if anyone had a decent used one. Also is Machaniability still in business? Cant seem to find a website for them anymore. Thanks guys


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a 18 foot Daniels/wing/pusher


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

4x4Farmer said:


> Anyone have a 12-14' Heavy duty V plow for wheel loader or tractor they would like to sell. Looking for something that would work on a 926M Cat with fusion coupler but can always get blanks and modify something to work. I have looked at the henkes and craigs and hla's and they all come with a hefy price tag. Just curious if anyone had a decent used one. Also is Machaniability still in business? Cant seem to find a website for them anymore. Thanks guys


Are you still looking for a plow? I have a HLA 5206W snow wing that I'm trying to sell.


----------

